# Can I dehydrate Fava Beans (broad beans)



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen references to dried fava beans but I've only seen about drying them in the pods. I get a veggie box once a week and lately I've been getting lots of fresh broad bean pods (fava beans). 

I know I can can them, but wondered if dehydrating would also be an option (and would heat up my kitchen less). 

thanks


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have looked in my Excaliber book, and also Deanna Long's book, and I don't see them listed. If they are safe to dry (and I know nothing about them so I don't know) then I would probably follow the directions for drying limas as they are about the same size right?

I hope some others here might have experience with drying them.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been cooking beans recently, then dehydrating them for home made instant beans. Haven't worked with fava beans, but really like the pintos, navy, black-eyed peas and red beans that I have done. 

An added benefit, that I hadn't planned on, is that they make really good, high protein snacks eaten as is without rehydrating. DH loves to eat in front of the TV, and I'm always on the lookout for whole food snacks.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks you ladies.


----------

